# A heads up about a hill



## gratefulj (Dec 5, 2018)

So as per my normal MO as a full-timer I had picked a spot off the POI map on here yesterday morning to spend the night at. I chose a CR north of Cheltenham, it's listed as Woodmancote but is to be found on Bushcombe Lane. Again as I normally do I headed there in the evening though a bit later than normal as I was eating out in the town. It turns out the spot I want is on top of a hill and when I got to the bottom I saw a sign saying 25%. I'm new to motorhoming and have a 2.1 mk1 Renault trafic that is 35 years old but it was dark, wet and I was tired so just went for it. In the month or so I've had the van we've covered some miles and quite a few hills but this one is a challenge for sure. It's pretty much a single track and it felt like a mile to the top (but was probably half that) and for the last hundred meters or so I was in first gear with a very unhappy engine. 
I thought I'd just mention it on here and ask the more experienced among us "what would you have done?"


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for the information.

I will make the POI a restricted access POI adding a note to approach from the B4632.


----------



## gratefulj (Dec 5, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I will make the POI a restricted access POI adding a note to approach from the B4632.



Okay thanks, will do in future


----------



## Dowel (Dec 6, 2018)

My interest was caught by the OP so I used the POI map and Google Maps to digitally travel up Bushcombe Lane whilst sitting at the kitchen table. I am very pleased and grateful for what Admin Chris and Admin Phil have done in setting up this resource so many thanks to you both.

@gratefulj – on Google Maps the lane as recorded on a sunny day looks interesting but not too challenging although there do not seem to be many comfortable passing places. I suppose that knowing you were approaching Cleeve Hill/Common should suggest there would be a bit of a climb involved.
But being later than normal plus dark, wet and tired makes a huge difference so respect for your just going for it!

Reversing a van down a unfamiliar narrow lane in the dark must be one of my least favourite activities. Perhaps, in the dark, I might have rejected “the one less traveled by”.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 6, 2018)

Not much you could have done once you committed yourself. Done similar things and wished I hadn't, sometimes there are no warnings and you end up in a right pickle. It doesn't help when you are on your own, it's so much easier when you have a co-pilot who can guide you or scream STOP before you go into the river or over the cliff!


----------



## caledonia (Dec 6, 2018)

Drove over the hill from Strontain to Polloch on Ardnamurchan a couple of weeks ago. Sea level to 1000m and back to sea level. Takes you up past the Strontium mines then drops down to Loch Shiel. Some nice overnight spots and very peaceful.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 7, 2018)

I would have done just what you did, hope for the best and just keep going.


----------

